# Call of Duty 2 PC Load Error



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Got round to playin COD2 again for the first time in over a month probably due to loads of coursework. However I got this message after I put the disc in


```
D:\setup\rsrc\cod2.exe

Executable 'D:\setup\rsrc\cod2.exe' had the following unrecoverable error:
Couldn't find library MSVCR80.dll (required by C:\PROGRAM~1\COMMON~1|MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL)
Please ensure that it is installed
```
I only installed Office 12 around the 5th March so it may be possible I didnt play COD2 after that. Anyway, I went to dll-files.com and found what I was looking for. It said to put it in windows/system and I got this message:


```
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Runtime Error

Program:D:\setip\rsrc\cod2.exe

R6034
An application has made an attempt to load the C runtime library incorrectly.
Please contact the application's support team for more information
```
I presume that a reinstall would do nothing because I doubt COD2 installed that dll file

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## romerb2 (May 3, 2007)

I'm having this problem too. I had COD2 installed on my computer before I re-installed XP, and then I tried to reinstall and I just get an error message. 

"Runtime Error!

Program: F:\setup\rsrc\cod2.exe

R6034
An application has made an attempt to load the C runtime library incorrectly. Please contact the application's support team for more information."

Then when I press "OK" I get - 

"Executable 'F:\setup\rsrc\cod2.exe' had the following unrecoverable error:
Couldn't find library MSVCR80.dll (required by CROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL)
Please ensure that it is installed. "

Well I do have MSVCR80.dll installed in C:Windows\System. I woulod really like to play this game. Would it help to uninstall Office?


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

You can still play the game using the shortcuts in Start >> All Programs
Therefore I think the problem lies with trying to run setup or autorun


----------



## gmpk (Jan 16, 2006)

im trying to install COD2 RIGHT NOW, but im getting the SAAAME error. this is really bugging me cause i've installed COD2 on my computer before and i have a saved game that i really want to beat! CAN SOMEONE HELP ME? Thanks!

****EDIT**** I FIXED THE PROBLEEEEM!!!!
this is what i did.
first, i made an ISO of my COD2 CD
then, i extracted the COD2 ISO and opened up setup.exe, and WAHLA, the installation popped up!
yay!


----------



## owiran (Oct 21, 2007)

What I did was goto My Computer, right-clicked the drive Call of Duty 2 was in, clicked explore. After that I opened setup.exe myself.  Hopefully this helps, it worked for me, maybe this is why my CD's don't automatically launch when i put them in like they used to.


----------



## jmayliffe (Jun 29, 2008)

I am trying to load a programme for Becker Sat nav ang get a set up error about this .dll. I don't understand the guys who say rename it. I have done reg cure and tried to run from the disc after explore on the drive.
I have a vista machine with all current updates for vista and office. Can anyone help in basic terms or lead me to a link that will help.


----------



## zoftdev (Aug 26, 2008)

Dear all,
I can solve this solution now.

The cause is microsuck office12 is filtering xml while cod2 is running and cause error.

the solution is remove that filtering:

remove following registry key: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Protocols\Filter\text/xml
Removing this key also prevents the filter from loading in a custom application.

If you not sure , please backup your registry before.

=========================
please read this post , i got it and follow to fix problem

from http://forums.msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/vcgeneral/thread/37c8d3e4-a6cd-46d7-83be-da364977e53c/


----------

